# Winter fishing Charleston



## Jeremi

What species do you guys fish for January - March? Pier, surf or jetty? Or should I not even waste my time? I really need some info so I know what to bring. Thanks sooo much!


----------



## GreatBlackShark

Every time i fish the piers this time of year I catch nothing but small whiting and croakers.


----------



## buckstand

I've never tried this but check this out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JNp5fupWoE

Good Luck !!


----------



## sleepyhead

I am heading that way over the Christmas holidays. I thought about fishing on folly beach pier.


----------



## Jeremi

Yeah I've seen that. Looks like it could be fun. I'll have to do some research on pier jigging. Thanks


----------



## speckhunter80

You should be able to fish the marshes and surf for red drum and deeper tidal creeks for speckled trout


----------



## Jeremi

I'm boat less while I'm down there. Any creeks with public docks or anything like that? Are the bull reds in the surf much that time of year? That's my all time favorite surf fish! And any ideas about south Folley Beach at the river mouth?


----------



## SmoothLures

Unlikely you'll get any bull drum. Under, slot, and a little above slot should be possible. The pier and surf of SC are traditionally quite slow in winter unless you fish artificals for trout. We don't have many Charleston members here. I'm sure there are good inshore spots I just don't know them. I do know there are rock piles in the surf that would likely hold trout and red drum, maybe sheepshead but the sheeps are more likely offshore or inshore on deep structure. Also some bulkheads I've heard of people fishing. 

Just a best guess as I don't fish the area.


----------



## buckstand

One other thing to keep in mind, South Carolina has had an unusual warm winter so far. Water temperature is around 10 degrees warmer than it should be this time of year so keep that in mind. Fishing may not be typical to normal winter patterns. When you get to ChuckTown, go to the local bait & tackle shop, buy your fishing license, ask them for some help in getting you started in the right direction and get your bait and tackle that you need. . It will save you a lot of time rather than trying to figure it out by yourself, up-to-date info is priceless. 

Also talk to the local guy that's catching fish next to you 

:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures

buckstand said:


> One other thing to keep in mind, South Carolina has had an unusual warm winter so far. Water temperature is around 10 degrees warmer than it should be this time of year so keep that in mind. Fishing may not be typical to normal winter patterns. When you get to ChuckTown, go to the local bait & tackle shop, buy your fishing license, ask them for some help in getting you started in the right direction and get your bait and tackle that you need. . It will save you a lot of time rather than trying to figure it out by yourself, up-to-date info is priceless.
> 
> Also talk to the local guy that's catching fish next to you
> 
> :fishing:


Indeed there are some great tackle shops in Charleston.


----------



## Jeremi

I only know where the two Hadrells are. Don't think I've seen the others yet


----------



## mikeyloo

Haddrell's is all you need . Go to the South Windemere store for good advice .


----------

